# Mulholland Drive



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

undefined


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

best capsule summery of a david lynch film i've read in a while...lol


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought Lynch had some serious amnesia with that one much like the gal in the limo accident did until I read a summary by some reviewers who actually were able to comprehend all of it. Couldn't believe myself that anyone could ever make actual sense out of it as it was way over my head and so seemingly random, but sure enough I found the following online which cleared up a few things:

http://dir.salon.com/ent/movies/feature/2001/10/23/mulholland_drive_analysis/index.html


----------



## thomasmaly (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for the summary site but even after reading it I still feel like a grade school dropout.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i haven't read it yet, but i think it might be better to get aaron sorkin to explain it to me...


----------

